

Getting Started with Modern Web Development - mikehostetler
http://modernweb.com/2014/07/16/getting-started-modern-web-development/

======
gjreda
It seems like there is a good amount of posts hitting the front page lately
that are simply collections of tutorials, libraries, or other references
without much substance.

I'd love to read about some in-depth experiences with said tutorials and
libraries, why some options might be better than others, or the tradeoffs made
amongst them.

~~~
mikehostetler
The site has consisted of straight-forward tutorials to date. That will slowly
evolve and change over time.

Thanks for the suggestions!

~~~
rweir
Wouldn't it have been better to not post it until you had more to offer?

~~~
mikehostetler
The site has been up for a year and a half. It used to be called "Flippin'
Awesome" so we are just keeping pace with the current editorial pattern.

We'll be re-launching soon and you'll see a more marked change then.

~~~
rweir
is that a yes?

~~~
mikehostetler
That's a "no" because it's important to keep up with the current reader base
and slowly change it over time, rather then make a massive change at once.

We chose to iterate slowly instead of a "bet the farm" launch. Agile vs.
Waterfall.

